# Animation fliegendes JLabel



## Kieks (8. Feb 2017)

Hallo liebe Forum-Gemeinde,

ich habe ein Netzwerkspiel programmiert. Über einen Server werden nur Strings übertragen, die Clientseitig in die entsprechenden Objekte umgewandelt werden. 

Es funktioniert alles, aber ich würde nun gerne die Aktionen der Spieler mit Animationen hinterlegen. Wenn jemand eine Karte zieht, soll diese Karte zum Beispiel zum Spieler hinüberfliegen, etwa dadurch, dass die Position des Labels mehrfach geändert wird, bis sie auf dem JFrame am passenden Ort angekommen ist. Zwischen den Verschiebungen muss dementsprechend immer eine kurze Wartezeit implementiert werden, da man sonst nichts sieht.

Wie stelle ich das am sinnvollsten an? Hat da jemand ein Stichwort für mich? Gibt es Pakete, die solche kleine Animationen unterstützen?

Ich mache mir des Weiteren Sorgen, dass während der Animation neue Informationen, die über das Netzwerk eingehen, verloren gehen, weil die Animation noch nicht beendet war. Ist die Sorge berechtigt? Wie verhindert man sowas bzw. wie sagt man Java, dass immer erst die Animation abgeschlossen werden muss, bevor neue Strings gelesen werden können?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!
Gruß
Kieks


----------



## Hellosager (8. Feb 2017)

Kann ziemlich schlecht sein aber als ersten Einfall würde ich für die Verzögerung Thread.sleep();
verwenden. Diese Animation kannst du in einem eigenen Thread laufen lassen. 

Zum 2. : synchronized keywort


----------

